# Most effective self defense training method in Tang Soo Do?



## Makalakumu (Jan 14, 2009)

What do you think is the most effective training method for self defense in Tang Soo Do?  Why?


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 15, 2009)

I would say that the key is to build muscle memory under high stress situations.  To me, that means teaching a few very basic techniques and teaching them in depth, including the theory and application.  Then teach them how to apply the same technique from multiple holds.  After that, practice practice practice, with varying resistance, surprise of the grab, etc.  

One of the most effective seminar I was ever had only dealt with a single type of joint lock and we applied it from every grab possible.  Using standardized hosinsul just doesn't get the job done, because the students learn the STEPS and put your hands here, put your feet here, but they don't learn the theory behind it and really learn the mechanics to the lock.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 15, 2009)

Learn to defend against common attacks(habitual acts of violence). Live training against resisting partners. Things like haymakers one handed lapel grabs followed by punches, clinch etc. Its very unlikely you will be attacked by a reverse punch or sidekick so learn to separate your sparring training from self defence. You can also find all the defences you need in our Hyung. Resistance and agressive opponents in training is very important.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jan 15, 2009)

Not sure if I should be comment here, but being that I study Pre-Kwan CDK, it is close enough to TSD, IMHO, to comment. We normally train with one steps and and grabs, for the school's curriculum, but we also train against the usual array of Real World attacks, ie, haymaker, lapel grab, and round kicks. We started doing SD with gear on so we can actually go through with the techniques as opposed to just going through the motions.


----------

